# Need help with IDing - It's a mystery machine for me!



## Main Carrot (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello all!

I'm at a loss at this point. I've found this forum while trying to find out what kind of snowblower I have.
My impression is that this might be a very old Craftsman, or MTD Snowbird basing it entirely off looks of other snowblowers, and the colour. 
I've narrowed the engine down to either a Tecumseh H60/70 or HSK60/70. But I can't find any ID tags anywhere on the engine. I doubt I have to take more covers off...

There are no markings, aside from the 7/22 sticker on the front and a model code on the body beside the left tire:
311 520 5... the 2 and 0 are worn a bit. 

I've searched the internet high and low of literally every keyword I can think of, and even picked through google images for literally 10 hours. Just scrolling to see if anyone had anything similar. For 10 hours. 


*Pictures:* goo.gl/photos/6gqdgmAMcD3Pu5iY9
(I'd be happy to provide more pictures!)


I'm really excited I picked this up because I desperately needed a project, and I can't wait to restore this. Any help, leads, or insight would be immensely helpful!


----------



## majorxlr8n (Jan 11, 2017)

That style handlebar is strongly old MTD style, and the 311-5xx series are MTD snow blowers. It might be a Snowflite or Topflite model...


Marty


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
The model number on Tec motors is often stamped on the engine shroud on the top, often hidden by rust. MH


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its a MTD, probably early 1980's.

googling the model number: 311 520 5
brings up a few indirect hits.

https://www.partstree.com/parts/white-outdoor/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/

There were some White snowblowers with very similar model numbers, but not exact.
and model 311-something was all kinds of MTD's.

It has the same dashpanel as this early 80's Yardman: (made by MTD)










Thats from the 1978 to 1985 era.
So, its definitely a late 70's or early 80's MTD, originally a Canadian model.

Scot


----------



## Main Carrot (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome - thanks everyone!

I'll have to give another look at the engine shroud again, motorhead. Might have to take it all apart and clean off the rust.

Great news sscotsman! Thank you very much! I came across that picture too, but not until just before I made the thread. I saved it in my ever growing folder of snow-blower information.

I took a bunch more pictures that haven't uploaded yet from my phone - but there's no new information unfortunately. I found a white oval sticker on the back between the wheels, but it was just dirty and any information on it is long gone.

I spoke with someone on MTDparts.com and they said it's a 1991 MTD... but couldn't tell me more. The literature they gave me just looks way off... there is no 311-520 (skips from 311-450 to 311-550) model in the documents, and skips from 20" to 24", no 22" lol. The Techumseh engine literature is... also different. 

Hmmm!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

MC,
i moved this thread to the MTD forum, as you requested.



Main Carrot said:


> I spoke with someone on MTDparts.com and they said it's a 1991 MTD... but couldn't tell me more. The literature they gave me just looks way off... there is no 311-520 (skips from 311-450 to 311-550) model in the documents, and skips from 20" to 24", no 22" lol. The Techumseh engine literature is... also different.
> 
> Hmmm!


hmmm..1991? maybe, but that seems late to me.
early 80's seems more likely, based on the styling.

We have seen on this forum before that the actual manufacturer customer service often gets things wrong! 
especially with 30 to 50 year old machines..they often just dont have complete data, so rather than saying "sorry, we dont know", they just make an educated guess..which can be wrong.

Scot


----------

